# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Пе-8 серийный номер №42086

## Lisachev

Хвастаюсь!!!!
Модель самолета Пе-8 .
На  самолете Пе-8 с красной единицей на хвосте летал мой дед во время войны.
Автор модели - Владимир(Nazar).
Огромное спасибо, Владимир!!!
По-моему, получилось просто суперски. Красотища!!!!!

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  Рад за вас! Хорошая память, хорошая модель!

----------


## Nazar

Я рад что модель Вам понравилась, очень хорошо что Вы помните славную историю своих предков.
Так-же приятны отзывы о самой модели, я старался сделать все предельно аккуратно, но можно было сделать еще лучше, в плане копийности, если было-бы больше информации о конкретном борте, на котором летал Ваш дед.

Еще раз спасибо за добрые слова. :Smile:

----------


## Psy06

> Хвастаюсь!!!!
> Модель самолета Пе-8 .
> На  самолете Пе-8 с красной единицей на хвосте летал мой дед во время войны.
> Автор модели - Владимир(Nazar).
> Огромное спасибо, Владимир!!!
> По-моему, получилось просто суперски. Красотища!!!!!


Ув. Lisachev, давно и безуспешно пытаюсь с вами связаться, позвольте пообщаться с вами приватно? Я авиаисторик, занимаюсь Пе-8.
мой почтовый адрес psy06 "собака" bk.ru

2Nazar по модели, такой версии как вы собрали не было в природе, вы к обычному Пе-8 приделали хвост от Пе-8ОН. И окраска довоенная, сабж по определению не мог быть так окрашен.

42086 выпущен в 41м году с дизельными моторами М-30 потом переоборудован на АМ-35А, однотипные с ним машины 42066 сверху и 42076 снизу.

6я серия в своем первоначальном виде, 41й год:

----------


## Nazar

> 2Nazar по модели, такой версии как вы собрали не было в природе, вы к обычному Пе-8 приделали хвост от Пе-8ОН. И окраска довоенная, сабж по определению не мог быть так окрашен.


Я никогда не интересовался самолетом Пе-8, если честно, да и вообще редко интересуюсь авиацией дореактивной эпохи.
Модель была выполнена по пожеланиям заказчика, это я о достоверности окраски.

----------


## Lisachev

> Ув. Lisachev, давно и безуспешно пытаюсь с вами связаться, позвольте пообщаться с вами приватно? Я авиаисторик, занимаюсь Пе-8.
> мой почтовый адрес psy06 "собака" bk.ru
> 
> 2Nazar по модели, такой версии как вы собрали не было в природе, вы к обычному Пе-8 приделали хвост от Пе-8ОН. И окраска довоенная, сабж по определению не мог быть так окрашен.
> 
> 42086 выпущен в 41м году с дизельными моторами М-30 потом переоборудован на АМ-35А, однотипные с ним машины 42066 сверху и 42076 снизу.
> 
> 6я серия в своем первоначальном виде, 41й год:


      Уважаемый Psy06 !!!!!!
  Модель, которую сделал Владимир (Nazar),-одна из лучших моделей Пе-8, какие только существуют на сегодняшний день, и я очень благодарен Владимиру, за то что она теперь у меня есть. Мне в ней все нравится(ни одной достоверно точной цветной фотографии этого самолета я не имею). Если сможете сделать модель лучше и точнее, с удовольствием посмотрю.
 И, если не сложно,то по окраске Пе-8, поделитесь ,пожалуйста, источником информации, очень интересно.
С уважением, Лисачев Олег
P.S. Вот окраска модели аналогичного самолета, сделанная ветеранами полка, которая находится в музее в Дягилево. (Возможно незначительное искажение цветопередачи на фотографиях)

----------


## Nazar

> Модель, которую сделал Владимир (Nazar),-одна из лучших моделей Пе-8, какие только существуют на сегодняшний день


Спасибо конечно еще раз за добрые слова, но это утверждение не верно, по крайней мере, я так точно не считаю, но в то-же самое время очень рад, что именно Вам эта модель нравится, в принципе только для этого она и делалась.

----------

